# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  पुरुषों में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म!! है एक गंभीर बीमारी

## Apurv Sharma

जैसे की हम आप को पहले भी बताते आये है की हाइपोथायरायडिज्म थाइरोइड का ही एक प्रकार है इसमें मनुष्य में थायरॉयड ग्रंथि से थायरॉयड हॉर्मोन के अपर्याप्त उत्पादन के कारण होने वाला रोग है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म शरीर के लिए आवश्यक एक ऑटो-इमयून है। वैसे तो लोगो का मानना ये है कि इससे सबसे अधिक महिलाएं प्रभावित होती हैं। लेकिन,काफी  पुरुष भी इस बीमारी से ग्रस्त हो सकते हैं। पुरुषों में इस रोग की जटिलताओं का विकास अधिक हो जाता है क्योंकि अधिकांश पुरुष रोगी इस रोग के प्रारंभिक लक्षणों को अनदेखा करते हैं। शीघ्र निदान और उपचार इस रोग के अधिक गंभीर परिणामों को रोक सकता है और हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के मौजूदा लक्षण रिवर्स कर देता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या हो सकते है पुरुषों में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के कारण :-

*

*थायरायडिस:* यह तो सिर्फ बढ़ा हुआ थायराइड ग्रंथि (घेंघा) है, जिसमें थायराइड हार्मोन बनाने की क्षमता कम हो जाती है। ये साधारण है |*पीयूषिका या ह्य्पोथालमिक रोग:* यह पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि का परिणाम है जिस में ये थायरॉयड ग्रंथि को हार्मोन का उत्पादन करने के संकेत नहीं दे पाता।*दवये :* ये भी एक बड़ा कारण हो सकता है , हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के इलाज के लिए इस्तेमाल की गई चिकित्सा भी इस प्रक्रिया, हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का कारण हो सकती है।*आयोडीन की कमी:* क्या आप जानते है दुनिया के कुछ क्षेत्रों में जहां आयोडीन की कमी है वहां जनसंख्या का लगभग 5 से 15% हाइपोथायरायडिज्म से ग्रस्त है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है पुरुषों में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के लक्षण :-*

*थकान*
वेसे तो ये सामान्य लक्षण है पर इसे अनदेखा ना करे, क्योंकी यह प्रारंभिक लक्षण उन पुरुषों में पाया जाता है जो हाइपोथायरायडिज्म से पीड़ित होते हैं। इसमें कमजोरी के कारण थकान होती है और जिसमें वह खुद को आलसी महसूस करते है। अधिकांश पुरुष इसे अनदेखा करते हैं। वे इसे उम्र बढ़ने का एक संकेत भर मान लेते हैं। लेकिन, कई मामलों में बयां न की जा सकने वाली थकान हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का संकेत हो सकती है। पर हर मामले में डॉक्टर की सलाह अवश्य ले |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*डिप्रेशन :-*
डिप्रेशन भी थकान की ही तरह हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का संभावित लक्षण है जो की इससे ग्रस्त व्यक्ति में पाया जाता है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में डिप्रेशन से पीडि़त व्*यक्ति को अपने दैनिक कार्य को करने पर भी डिप्रेस्डं रहता है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में मनुष्य के शरीर में थायराइड हार्मोन के स्तर में कमी अधिक गंभीर हो जाती है भले ही प्रारंभिक मामला बहुत हल्का हो।



*वजन :-*
वजन का बढ़ाना उन लोगो के लिए आम बात हैं, जो हाइपोथायरायडिज्म से पीड़ित हैं चाहे वह औरत हो या आदमी। वजन का बढ़ना थकान व्यायाम और  गतिविधियों में कमी के कारण होता है। पुरुषों में वजन का बढ़ाना थोड़ा बाद में शुरू होता है। यदि आप का वजन बढ़ रहा हो जबकि आपकी भूख कम हो और व्यायाम भी कर रहे हों तो यह हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का संकेत हो सकता है। पर अपने निर्णय से पहले डॉक्टर की सलाह जरुर ले

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मांसपेशियों में दर्द :-
*
बहुत से पुरुष शारीरिक श्रम अधिक करते हैं। इसलिए उन्हें मांसपेशियों में दर्द की शिकायत रहती है। कुछ चिकित्सा विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार मांसपेशियों में दर्द हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का लक्षण हो सकता है।अधिकांश पुरुषों को दर्द से कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता वह इसे नार्मल लेते है, क्योंकि उन्हें लगता है कि यह उनकी दैनिक गतिविधियों का सिर्फ एक हिस्सा है जो की गलत बात है। यदि आपको कभी भी मांसपेशियों में बिना किसी कारण के दर्द का अनुभव हो तो तुरंत डॉक्टर को दिखाए।

*बालों का झड़ना :-
*
क्या आप जानते है की बालों का झड़ना भी हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के लक्षणों में से एक लक्षण है। बालों के झड़ने में विशेष रूप से पुरुषों में भौहें का झड़ना बहुत आम होता है, लेकिन कई पुरूषों के सिर के बालों भी झड़ते हैं। पुरुष अचानक से बाल खोने की दृष्टि से चिंतित हो जाते है और उनमें चिंता और घबराहट पैदा हो जाती है। 

*यौन रोग :-
*
हाल के एक अध्ययन के अनुसार, यह माना जाता है कि ज्यादातर पुरुष जो हाइपोथायरायडिज्म से पीडि़त है उन्होंने यौन रोग का और कामेच्छा में कमी का अनुभव किया है। यदि आपको भी यह समस्या हो रही है, तो आप अपने डॉक्टर को बिना किसी शर्म के बताए ताकि वह आपकी मदद कर सकें। ये आप की सुखी जीवन के लिए महत्वपूर्ण है कृपया सजग रहे |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कैसे करे हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का उपचार :-

*
हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में बीमार व्यक्ति को चिकित्सा की आवश्यकता जीवन भर पड़ती है।इस बीमारी है वेसे तो आज कल कई तरह के उपचार है उन में से कुछ इस प्रकार है हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का उपचार थायरोक्सिन (L-T4) ट्राईआयोडोथायरोन  न (L-T3) के साथ किया जाता है। इसके लिए गोलियां उपलब्ध हैं। अतिरिक्त थायरॉयड हॉर्मोन की आवश्यकता के समय मरीजों को इनकी सलाह दी जाती है। थायरॉयड हार्मोन को दैनिक रूप से लिया जाता है। डॉक्टर द्धारा दी गई दवाई को सही खुराक बनाये रखने के लिए रक्त के स्तर पर नियंत्रण रखना होता है, क्योंकि TSH स्तर आमतौर तब बढ़ता है जब T4 और T3 का स्तर गिर जाता हैं। TSH थायरॉयड ग्रंथि को और अधिक हार्मोन बनाने के लिए के लिए प्रेरित करता है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म में जरुरत से ज्यादा उपचार करने में हमेशा जोखिम रहता है। अत: सावधान रहना भी जरूरी है। और आप का दृढ रहना भी |

----------

